# Como medir la velocidad de la luz?



## Shinigami (May 25, 2006)

hola otra vez yo, pidiendo ayuda, necesito saber una manera de medir la velocidad de la luz, es para mi materia de opto, tenemos algunos datos de interferometria, pero no sabemos como separar el haz que vamos a utilizar para medir (es un haz de luz laser)

bueeeno, o si tienen alguna otra idea que se pueda implementar en un laboratorio se los agradeceria mucho que me lo hicieran saber.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 25, 2006)

Shinigami dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez yo, pidiendo ayuda, necesito saber una manera de medir la velocidad de la luz, es para mi materia de opto, tenemos algunos datos de interferometria, pero no sabemos como separar el haz que vamos a utilizar para medir (es un haz de luz laser)
> 
> bueeeno, o si tienen alguna otra idea que se pueda implementar en un laboratorio se los agradeceria mucho que me lo hicieran saber.



Hola, la velocidad de la luz ya esta establecida es de 300000 km/s, lo que se peude hacer es determinar uan distancia en base al tiempo que tarda en ir y venir un haz de luz, se refería a eso?

http://www.maloka.org/f2000/waves_particles/lightspeed-1.html

O lo que usted quieres es hacer un circuito que mida esos 300000km/S?

Saludos


----------



## Shinigami (May 25, 2006)

si, el ingeniero que nos da clase quiere que comprobemos la velocidad de la luz, algunos pensabamos en hacer  un emisor y un receptor y medirlos en el osciloscopio, y asi ver el retardo y medir la vel. de la luz (en diferentes medios)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 25, 2006)

Shinigami dijo:
			
		

> si, el ingeniero que nos da clase quiere que comprobemos la velocidad de la luz, algunos pensabamos en hacer  un emisor y un receptor y medirlos en el osciloscopio, y asi ver el retardo y medir la vel. de la luz (en diferentes medios)



Entonces tal vez se pueda hacer a la inversa, en vez de que el circuito determine la distancia, esta la ingresan ustedes y el circuito calcula la velocidad de la luz.

En cuanto a que usar de emisor y receptor, hay esto, con los emisores de Ir que he trabajado no me dan más de unos 5 mts, creo que usar laser es una buena opción, pero no recuerdo cuál es la frecuencia de un haz de luz generado por un láser.

Habría que ver que tiene mejor respuesta si un fototransistor o una LDR.

El dipositivo podría constar de 2 pics, uno envía la señal a otro este la recive y se la regresa.

El pic1 lo que estaría haciendo es enviar la señal, incrementar un registro hasta que el segundo pic le regrese la señal y hacer una equivalencia entre el tiempo que tardo y la distancia que viajó.
Si no me equivoco, sería algo así como v=d/t

Pero por ejemplo si usa un pic16f84 y la distancia son 10 mts, solo tardará unos 66 microsegundos, y el pic16f84 no tiene tanta velocidad lo más rápido que puede hacerlo es a 1ms.

Habría que conseguir un pic más rápido.

Espero que esto le haya ayudado.

Saludos


----------



## Shinigami (May 25, 2006)

jeje bueno...   
la verdad es que aun no se programar pics....
por eso no se si hay alguna otra opción, ya vi dos diferentes pero ambas concisten en unos discos dentados.... con más de 200 dientes y separados a distancias enormes!!! U.U

y bueno, recordando lo que dije anteriormente es una practica en un laboratorio de mi escuela


----------



## Shinigami (May 25, 2006)

este es una imagen de lo que tratamos de hacer... o porlomenos una idea, pero no sabemos como separar el haz emisor si se tratara de un laser


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 25, 2006)

Shinigami dijo:
			
		

> jeje bueno...
> la verdad es que aun no se programar pics....
> por eso no se si hay alguna otra opción, ya vi dos diferentes pero ambas concisten en unos discos dentados.... con más de 200 dientes y separados a distancias enormes!!! U.U
> 
> y bueno, recordando lo que dije anteriormente es una practica en un laboratorio de mi escuela



Como funciona eso de los discos?

En cuanto al pic, el programa no sería difícil pero si creo que sería laborioso estar haciendo las pruebas, además hata el momento yo solo he programado un pic16f84, no sabría cuál recomendarle para lo que ocupa .

No estoy seguro, pero si en el osciloscopio pudiera ver la longitud de onda o la frecuencia de la luz, en libros de RF puede hayar fórmulas para sacar la velocidad, solo ocuparía presentarle  a su maestro su tabla de equivalencias.

Saludos


----------



## eugenioch (May 27, 2006)

hola!: bueno, miren yo no se mucho de esto, pero cuando iva a la secundaria teniamos un laboratorio de fisica, en el cual tenia un instrumento para medir la luz, que utilizaba algo llamado metodo de fucol, o algo asi, que consistia en un emisor de luz, que puede ser un lasr o algo que emita practicamente un solo rayo, y a una distancia grande, como a 9 metros, aprox, se pone un motorcito con un espejo giratorio, en el cual incidira el rayo de luz, cuando este rebota el rayo se dirije hacia otro lugar, y si tiene una frecuencia grande de giro, entonces podemos calcular la desviacion que hay en el rayo de luz, y como sabemos tambien la distancia que hay, podemos calcular la velocidad con bastante precicion.
Espero que te sirva esto..... un saludo


----------



## shadow_x (Abr 22, 2009)

el modo mas curioso que he visto para medir la velocidad de la luz fue en discovery con un horno de microondas y queso para fundir. quitaron el plato giratorio le dieron un tiempo X y depues el queso salio deretido por partes, midieron la distancia entre las partes deretidas y despues con un dato de frecuencia que viene en el orno calcularon la velocidad de la luz


----------

